# Fero



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

....Send me that tattooed helper.  I'm going to keep buggin' you! Beautiful photos, by the way. Red sable?


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

>


Call the "Twilight" people, I think we have ourselves a new werewolf! :laugh:

Lol, fantastic pics!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Melina said:


> ....Send me that tattooed helper.  I'm going to keep buggin' you! Beautiful photos, by the way. Red sable?


Sorry, but he is taken.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Sorry, but he is taken.


Does he have a brother? :rofl: Ohhh man...He is cute, but I'm so kidding about all of this, you know that, right?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

No brothers, he has a sister.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> No brothers, he has a sister.


Darn, I'll have to go Lesbian.  I bet she's pretty! In all seriousness, you've been posting some great photos. I emailed the director of the Phoenix Schutzhund Club a few days ago. She told me to call her to talk to her more about sitting in on a training session and deciding if it's for Koda and I. I'm excited!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

There was a tattooed helper?? I really am getting old, all I notice are the dogs.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Samba said:


> There was a tattooed helper?? I really am getting old, all I notice are the dogs.


In a bright yellow shirt, none the less... :rofl:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

..sure enough :wild:


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Great pics ! Nice dog too ! Love that last pic!


----------



## Mach0 (Jul 13, 2010)

All I can say is wow!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Send me the dog!!! Lol jk. Great pics.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Samba said:


> There was a tattooed helper?? I really am getting old, all I notice are the dogs.


LOL! I did the same thing :hammer:


----------

